# Troubleshooting Emergency Lights



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

277 volt emergency light is not working at a plant I am working at. So far I have replaced the battery, didn't help. I do have 277 coming in and when I press the test button the lights come on ever so dimmly for a a second or to. Have inspected for loose wires or burn spots but have found neither. Is there anything else I can do besides replacing the unit?

Thanks as always!
Pete


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I hate emergency lights! 

If the lamps light at all, other than changing the battery what else can you do? There is not much to them. 

If they are at all older I just replace them.


----------



## BSEE (Apr 28, 2010)

*EMergency lights*

I'm having problems with our emergency lights which does not work even if you unplug or push the test button.. Is there a way to repair this emergency lights? what do i have to replace?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BSEE said:


> I'm having problems with our emergency lights which does not work even if you unplug or push the test button.. Is there a way to repair this emergency lights? what do i have to replace?


 

In your situation, I would do what the op did first, change the battery.


----------



## postalizer (Feb 9, 2010)

Just a question. Are these flourescent fixtures?


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Hook the lights up to the battery,directly.Verify they run for 90 mins. If not ,change unit.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

For what emergency lighting costs the older ones I change out to LED's. If it's not the battery or the bulbs it's cost prohibitive to troubleshoot IMHO.


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

Been there, just change them out. Then you'll know that you will have good units. Nothing is worse than finding out that the lights won't work properly when you need them the most. Worth the cost in my opinion.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

If you are on maintenance, have you checked the output of the charging network?


----------



## david wise (Feb 17, 2010)

Changed all of our EM packs to LED...it's just the way to go


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

spending time trying to fix emergency lights is a waste of money IMO replace and toss


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Unless they're LEDs, it's just cheaper to change them out completely.


----------

